# Another "What is this"



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I got this rock with a couple things on it.....Anyone.









Thanks!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

One looks like a aiptaisa species. (The big one) And are pest anenomes. They will take over a tank stinging fish, And corals. The others look like a zoanthid, Or a palythoa. Bothe are closely related, And are a bonus. They will grow pretty fast, And fill out that rock.
The other i am not sure about.
EDIT: When i say closely related i mean for the two kinds of polyps.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

maybe some kind of feather worm..i think it have bit to short tentacles for aiptasia (and to many of them..) but again I would play it safe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The big round thing is strange. It is like a disk, stuck to the rock, with very short arms.....many of them. It is probably an 1.5 inches across and the arms are maybe 1/4th an inch....if that helps.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd guess that it's not aptaisia either, but it does look like an anemone. Is it inhibiting the opening of those polyps?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe a hairy mushroom? Thats my second guess.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its a mushroom and the brow items are polyps...i don;t remember the name of the polyps but i'll i get for you


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There are 2 of the bigger ones on the rock. One is right between the polyps and he is kind of pushing the polyps down. You can kind of see him in the picture, but he is a brownish color.


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

The two longer ones that are brown are button polyps and the disc is a mushroom for sure maybe a hairy mushroom but I can't tell from angle and color.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah yes, I guess that pic makes it more clear why they are also known as "disc anemones". Nice!


----------

